# Product Idea - Tyco/Tomy Body Clips



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

*Product Idea - Tyco/JL Body Clips*

What do you think of a body clip that would allow a JL Pullback AFX and/or AFX/Tomy body to mount on a wide pan Tyco chassis? With the Mattel chassis available at such a bargain price and JL bodies still plentiful, it seems like a natural fit.

Thanks...Joe


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

They have a buddy clips for most afx and JL bodies to fit on tyco narrow chassis but for a wide pan chassis ? i dont think it ll fit. ? 

Wes


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

That would be fab if it could work. Great idea.


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

BudsHOcars has these

BUDDY CLIP #1 CONVERTS TYCO BODY TO TOMY SG+ CHASSIS

BUDDY CLIP #2 CONVERTS AFX BODY TO TYCO SLIM 440 X-2

but all seam to have NARROW Chassis to wide body not Mattel/Tyco wide chassis to anything else.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

cwbam said:


> BudsHOcars has these
> 
> BUDDY CLIP #1 CONVERTS TYCO BODY TO TOMY SG+ CHASSIS
> 
> ...


I've spoken to Rob about these clips and he never had any made that allow a JL/AW body on a Tyco wide chassis. I don't even know if it can be done, although it looks like the wheels line up with the body.

Joe


----------

